# My family



## Dan Anderson (Jul 23, 2003)

Let me tell you a little about my family.  Most of you guys knew my dad.  He was pretty famous.  He travelled around the world and hung out with guys like Wally and George.  He had this interesting quality.  When you were with him, you felt like you were his favorite son.  Oh boy, did that cause a ruckus in the family after he passed away.  He had lots of sons, you see.  And we all felt that dad loved "me" best.  Especially if he gave you a nickname.  Boy, that was special.  You know, we never did have any kind of a family meeting to sort it out.  I have lots of brothers and sisters and they live all over the country, east coast to west.  Some of us went with dad when he went on trips and stuff.  

We've had a bunch of the usual family stuff happen.  I remember when my brother, Kelly, got angry at the rest of us and ran away from home.  He came back after a lot of years.  My little brother, Timmy, actually got pissed at dad and left, too.  He came back home pretty soon, though.  My brother Randi's awfully quiet and doesn't like to get involved in family arguements.  Then again, I have another brother, Rocky, who's not so quiet and he sometimes gets some of the other brothers and sisters pissed at him.  Everybody is pissed at my brother, Jeffery, because he says he's now dad and says dad told him so.  This really caused a split between Randi and him.  I've got this other brother, Bram.  He likes to cut things to bits.  He and I get along real well.  I'm actually getting along with most of the family.  I have a couple of sisters, you know.  Lynn was the oldest but left the family and joined the church.  She was a tough sister.  Gaby's another one.  She and Randi are pretty close.  She and my brother Dieter both learned German and are now more fluent in that than English.  Imagine that!  I get along with Jaye really well.  She doesn't like family squabbles.  

You know, the interesting thing is that I really have a huge family.  There are not just my immediate brothers and sisters but a lot of cousins and uncles and aunts and everything.  It's really hard to keep track of all of them.  Now that dad is gone, the family is pretty split up and everybody is starting their own familes.  I guess that is the way of families.  Dad kept us pretty much together.

I do know he wanted each one of us to carry on the family name.  The screwy thing is that we don't often agree oh how it should be done but do you want to know what I think?  I think if we don't dishonor the family name by what we do, we'll do a good job in carrying it on.  

That is definitely one thing dad left us - the family name.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## dearnis.com (Jul 23, 2003)

nice post Dan.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 24, 2003)

:cheers:


----------



## Brian Johns (Jul 24, 2003)

Hey, where do I fit into this family ?

 

On a serious aside, nice post.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## arnisador (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhoopAss _
> *Hey, where do I fit into this family ?*



Maybe you're in one of these categories of Mr. Anderson's.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhoopAss _
> *Hey, where do I fit into this family ?
> 
> 
> ...



You must be one of my brother, Randi's boys.  You're one of the nephews I haven't met yet.  Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig family.

Uncle Dan


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 25, 2003)

Excellent post Dan. :cheers:


----------



## stickarts (Jul 25, 2003)

awesome post!!!


----------



## Rocky (Jul 25, 2003)

Way to go Dan!!! Or as Samual would say Check out the big Brain on Dan!!! Good talking to you today!



:cheers: 

Rocky


----------



## bloodwood (Jul 25, 2003)

Good perspective Dan, I guess we ARE just like any other family out there. The way you put things, we don't look that bad after all.

bloodwood           :asian:


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 25, 2003)

it took a minute for me to get there, but it was worth it, once i made it there!

Very nicely done.


----------



## twinkletoes (Jul 26, 2003)

Wow, I feel like the third grandson twice removed or something....


...but at least I'm in the family  

~TT


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 28, 2003)

Blood,
Yep.
Twinkletoes,
Yeh.  You're family.  Glad to have you.
Prog,
Nice that you have arrived.
Rock,
Hard to fit that big brain in a standard sized head but somehow I do it.  Yes - great talking to you.  It's like we just spoke last week instead of over 15 years ago.
Tshadow, Stick and the rest - thanks.  We have so much more in common than not.  It's easy for the upsets to overshadow the positive.  The trick is to not let the small stuff gain in importance over the big stuff.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## streetwise (Jul 28, 2003)

This is possibly the single best post I have ever read on this forum! Thanks, Mr Anderson!


----------



## ace (Feb 16, 2005)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Let me tell you a little about my family.  Most of you guys knew my dad.  He was pretty famous.  He travelled around the world and hung out with guys like Wally and George.  He had this interesting quality.  When you were with him, you felt like you were his favorite son.  Oh boy, did that cause a ruckus in the family after he passed away.  He had lots of sons, you see.  And we all felt that dad loved "me" best.  Especially if he gave you a nickname.  Boy, that was special.  You know, we never did have any kind of a family meeting to sort it out.  I have lots of brothers and sisters and they live all over the country, east coast to west.  Some of us went with dad when he went on trips and stuff.
> 
> We've had a bunch of the usual family stuff happen.  I remember when my brother, Kelly, got angry at the rest of us and ran away from home.  He came back after a lot of years.  My little brother, Timmy, actually got pissed at dad and left, too.  He came back home pretty soon, though.  My brother Randi's awfully quiet and doesn't like to get involved in family arguements.  Then again, I have another brother, Rocky, who's not so quiet and he sometimes gets some of the other brothers and sisters pissed at him.  Everybody is pissed at my brother, Jeffery, because he says he's now dad and says dad told him so.  This really caused a split between Randi and him.  I've got this other brother, Bram.  He likes to cut things to bits.  He and I get along real well.  I'm actually getting along with most of the family.  I have a couple of sisters, you know.  Lynn was the oldest but left the family and joined the church.  She was a tough sister.  Gaby's another one.  She and Randi are pretty close.  She and my brother Dieter both learned German and are now more fluent in that than English.  Imagine that!  I get along with Jaye really well.  She doesn't like family squabbles.
> 
> ...



STRANGE POST BUT SO TRUE.
I MUST SAY IT TOOK A SEC TO CATCH ON> I'M CRACKING UP AT THE
JEFF IS NOW DAD & DAD TOLD HIM SO.....

THIS POST BROUGHT A BIG SMILE


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 17, 2005)

Dan


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 18, 2005)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Let me tell you a little about my family.  Most of you guys knew my dad.  He was pretty famous.  He travelled around the world and hung out with guys like Wally and George.  He had this interesting quality.  When you were with him, you felt like you were his favorite son. You know, the interesting thing is that I really have a huge family.  There are not just my immediate brothers and sisters but a lot of cousins and uncles and aunts and everything.  It's really hard to keep track of all of them.  Now that dad is gone, the family is pretty split up and everybody is starting their own familes.  I guess that is the way of families.  Dad kept us pretty much together.
> 
> I do know he wanted each one of us to carry on the family name.  The screwy thing is that we don't often agree oh how it should be done but do you want to know what I think?  I think if we don't dishonor the family name by what we do, we'll do a good job in carrying it on.  That is definitely one thing dad left us - the family name.


Excellent post, Mr. Anderson - and oh, *so true*. 
:asian:


----------



## DragonMind (Feb 25, 2005)

Dan, since you're my dad, does that make Remy my granddad?
  %-} 

BTW I really like Uncle Bram's knives...


----------



## ace (Feb 25, 2005)

Ok Who has the most Kids?


----------



## Kenpodoc (Feb 25, 2005)

Mr. Anderson,

Excellent post. The same thing happened in American Kenpo with Mr. Parker's passing.  

Good luck, 

Jeff :asian:


----------



## Andrew Evans (Feb 25, 2005)

Excellent post Dan! I think there are many similarities between our Modern Arnis families, GM RP's family and our real families. I hope that we can continue to share and grow. I also hope that our students appreciate us as much as we appreciate our teachers.

The following story is probably something we have all experienced with our parents and teachers and/or experienced with our children and students.

Last weekend while working with Dr. Remy Presas Jr. after the seminar, he keep correcting a couple of techniques and lecturing me (over and over again). Then he became a little reminiscent about his dad. Remy Jr. said that as a child, he hated how his father was such a perfectionist but now realizes the importance and appreciates it. I don't know about you but it sounds a lot like the relationship I had with my parents.

This also reminds me of the country songs "Seein' My Father in Me" by Paul Overstreet
http://www.pauloverstreet.com/audio/forever/seeinmyfather.ram
and
"Song for Dad" by Keith Urban
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/clipserve/B00006JOG7001010/1/002-4162418-6555217 

In case the links don't work, here's some lyrics:

"Seeing My Father In Me" 
Last night we brought the children by to visit their grandpa and it's plain to see they're truly a part of him. While we were there their grandma took out some old photographs and he sure looked a lot like me back then. I'm seeing my father in me I guess that's how it's meant to be and I find I'm more and more like him each day. I notice I walk the way he walks I notice I talk the way he talks. I'm starting to see my father in me.

"Song For Dad" 
Lately I've been noticing I say the same things he used to say and I even find myself acting the very same way. When I look in the mirror he's right there in my eyes staring back at me and I realize the older I get the more I can see how much he loved my mother and my brother and me. There were times I thought he was being just a little bit hard on me but now I understand he was makin' me become the man he knew that I could be. In everything he ever did he always did with love and I'm proud today to say I'm his son. When somebody says I hope I get to meet your dad, I just smile and say you already have.

Regards,
Andrew

p.s. I enjoyed my visit with you last year and hope to repeat it in the future.


----------

